# something's not right?



## jlansink (Mar 14, 2008)

Happy Friday!!!  I'm spending mine with a little work and a little smoke.  Well, mostly on the smoking part.  The perks of working from home.  Anyway, I have a butt on and a fatty thanks to everyone's suggestions.  I love this place.
My concern is that I can't seem to keep the temp above 200 even with the vents wide open.  I'm using very little smoke now because of this.  Remember, I'm the one that butchered the 3 racks of ribs a couple of weekends ago and really don't want to pull that again.  My wife may put the ky-bosh down if I don't produce something edible soon.  Any suggestions/comments?
thanks
jeff


----------



## desertlites (Mar 14, 2008)

good morning, what rig and fuel are u useing?


----------



## jlansink (Mar 14, 2008)

You're right, i guess that would help now wouldn't it.  I'm using the chargriller with SFB.  Using Cowboy lump charcoal and hickory chunks.  I just noticed that there is a very peculiar smell coming from the rig.  I'm not an experiencecd smoker so i don't know if it's normal or not.  It's kind of a pungent smell, almost chemical-ish.
I have modified the smoking chamber with a baffle and smokestack extension.  thanks again.


----------



## jlansink (Mar 14, 2008)

it's basically a  basket.  the lumps sit on a grate above a charcoal drawar, so there is air getting under it.  Also, I live in SC so right now I think it's 62 degrees or so.  life is good.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't have your rig but I read that so others have a heat prob with theres-playing with the vents seem to help others-and as far as the smell are you pre burning your coal? or just laying it some hot 1s?


----------



## ron50 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am not there so this is just a guess but it doesn't sound like the lump is getting sufficient air? Maybe a vent is blocked. How much lump is in the basket?

I can't iamgine what the smell is. Is the wood seasoned? Is it coming from the lump, the wood chunks or the smoker itself?

Nothing crawled in there did it? LOL


----------



## jlansink (Mar 14, 2008)

not sure i understand.  the last bit of charcoal i used, i prelit with chimney then dumped in.  when i started this morning i put unlit charcoal in half ofthe SFB and then dumped in prelit stuff from the chimney in the other half.  then let it slowly ignite the unlit stuff.  i think the smell started when I added a little more lit coal trying to get the temp up a tad.


----------



## ron50 (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't use lump as I have a propane unit so i can't really comment on why it would smell. Creosote can form on the food when you have an ineffiecient burn of the wood going on and it will make the food taste bitter but I don't know if it gives off a smell. 

With your rig and the temperature you mentioned there is no reason you shouldn't be able to get a higher temp. 

Are there high winds like tex said? That can suck the heat out of a smoker even worse then low outdoor temps.


----------



## jlansink (Mar 14, 2008)

hardly any wind at all.  i just checked again and it is now 215 at least.  I had added a tad more lit lump so maybe that made a difference.
I had crazy creosote on the ribs I screwed up a couple of weeks ago.  I really hope that doesn't screw up what I'm cooking now????  I feel like I have a much better handle on things now.  False sense of security???


----------



## desertlites (Mar 14, 2008)

ya could be-like I said some have probs keeping heat up,I've read where they not happy with the amount it takes to do a long smoke-somtimes 10#s of lump.keep reburning and adding-not sure what the smell is-just make sure your smoke has a place to exit and it aint bellowing white. good luck.


----------



## jlansink (Mar 14, 2008)

i just figured out how to get it up to 260, unfortunately.  Hint:  don't open the charcoal drawar unless you are done.  It opens just fine, but won't shut once the charcoal inside drops down into the tracks!!!  Dooohhh.
My fattie for lunch is almost done!!!  Butt is at about 120 now.  I think I'll count my blessings and bring 'er in at 140 and put in oven.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 14, 2008)

Are you able to post some pics of your set up?  Maybe someone can identify the issue from a picture.

Also throw a heavy wool blanket or a moving blanket over the cooking chamber to help hold heat.  i have the same set up that you do and when I cooked on wednesday it was 40 degrees and the wind was howling.  The blanket helped hold some heat, but I was able to maintain 230 with little problem.  I also used cowboy lump and boy it burns fast...Have to keep adding fresh chimneys full of the stuff almost hourly.  Stay with it man you can do it.  And try to get some pics.


----------



## richtee (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey..that's not the unit with the knock-out plate you have to remove when installing the optional SFB is it?


----------



## jlansink (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes, that's exactly the unit.  Update:  the fatty got done.  Holy ****!! that may be one of the best things I've ever made, ever!  The butt hit 140 and is now in the oven.
This trial definately went better than the last, that's for sure.  I couldn't have done it with out ya'll.  Thank you thank you.


----------



## vlap (Mar 14, 2008)

Just saw this thread. Glad you got through it and you were in good hands. I didn't see where you mentioned how you were taking the temp. Were you using the thermometer that came with it or have you already replaced it? Have you checked its calibration?


----------



## ron50 (Mar 14, 2008)

Vlap makes a good point, make sure you are using a calibrated themometer. From everything I've read, sounds like you just needed to add some more lump. I have read it takes a lot as mentioned.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 14, 2008)

Did you foil it before you put it in the oven?  And what temp is the oven running?

When I have to oven finish...I set the temp at 250 and I double foil the butt with a splash of this or that to help it maintain moisture.  As soon as it hits 200...pull it wrap in a towel and put it into the cooler.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I assume you are doing pulled pork....lol.  I guess I should have asked that first.


----------



## jlansink (Mar 14, 2008)

Lots of great help.  Ya'll are the best.  I'm still using the therm that came with the grill and no, it hasn't been calibrated.  that should be my next task.
Have the butt double wrapped and in oven at 250.  A lot of the rub came off of the bottom of the butt when I pulled it off grill.  I did the mustard/rub thing.  Is that due to the temp not being high enough?
I love fatties!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 15, 2008)

The thermo with the char griller (in the lid) is usually off 75-100 degrees....  get a good thermo... there is also a good "sticky" on char  griller mods... check it out...


----------



## cman95 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ya know those fatties are addicting don't ya?


----------



## teeotee (Mar 15, 2008)

I have the same rig and only modified last month after years of working/struggling with it. Should of found this site sooner 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The mods are a great improvement, extend the smokestack to the grill, heat baffle and charcoal basket. I had already changed the therm and use a wireless digital therm for meat temps. 

Done a test run two weeks ago with a new charcoal basket and had three hours of 230 - 250 temps with 5 lbs of royal oak lump. Outside temp was around 35f. Smoked some vidalia onions and made a batch of smoked onion sauce (still tweaking the recipe so will post it once i get it right).

I had the sfb vent about 1/4 way open and exhaust vent halfway open.

Going to try a boston butt and a fatty or two tomorrow. Local store is doing butts for $1.39 lb 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Hee hee i done my first fatty back in feb ....... YUMMMMM


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ya, keeps goin were gonna have to start up a fatty's anonomous round here, problem is, we'd never have any success stories of anyone quit'n um!

Uh,oh, feel the urge for a fatty fix! Might have to throw one together and put on the new smoker with the pork loins! See, FELL OF THE WAGON ALREADY!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 16, 2008)

When i started with mine i used similar tactics....

Learn one thing....  Exhaust all the way open all the time!!  use the intake on the firebox to control the temp..  open more = more heat --- close some = less heat....

by idling down the exhaust you can get the bad things from smoke in your food.... 

The taste will improve...


----------



## smoke freak (Mar 16, 2008)

With my chargriller I actually leave the drawer to the fire box open about a quarter inch or so. More air in means cleaner fire. I start with coals and then add wood to get the temp and flavor I want. Some times I dont even see smoke coming from the exhaust. Thats OK. On longer cooks I add unlit coals along with the sticks to maintain my bed of coals. ALWAYS keep the top vent open and NEVER trust that thermometer that came with the unit. Its not only JUNK but its too high in the lid to tell you whats goin on where the food is. Good luck, master the fire and this gets a lot easier.


----------



## teeotee (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey, busted, i done a butt roast and some fatties yesterday and did have the exhaust all the way open. It didn't seem to make too much diff to cooking temp but the flavor was better. 

Still learning lots from here


----------



## husker-q (Mar 18, 2008)

Even though this event has passed.........

The chemical like smell was likely the paint - since you were using the stock guage, your fire was likely 60-80 degrees off or more.  I found the use of basket on a raised coal grate very helpful - almost to the extreme.  I had troubles last weekend keeping the temp below 250, and that was in 35 degree weather - and at that grate temp - the stock guage read 175.

I think I'll lower the coal grate some - as I think it's too high now

 I noticed a slight unusual smell too a few weeks back, and noticed the paint on the SFB was "melting" in a few spots.  so if you get extended flame heating up the SFB - check the paint in that area.


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome aboard, sounds like yer gettin things figured out.


----------

